# Oldest Road Bike in Your Garage?



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

Tell me about the oldest road bike you have & what makes it worth keeping. At a local bike shop I bought a magnificent pearl white Torpado Super Strada made in Italy that is a work of art w/ tooled lugs smartly painted & Campy Record all round. I think it is mid 80s but can't find much info. What’s in your garage?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

My Vitus 979: I bought it 20 years ago this summer.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*1971 Schwinn Sports Tourer*



venus said:


> Tell me about the oldest road bike you have & what makes it worth keeping. At a local bike shop I bought a magnificent pearl white Torpado Super Strada made in Italy that is a work of art w/ tooled lugs smartly painted & Campy Record all round. I think it is mid 80s but can't find much info. What’s in your garage?


More than a nostalgia piece, it's a great quality, virtually indestructable, nice riding bike. I have 5 bikes ane ride this one the most. I've never ridden a large-framed bike (26 inch or 66 cm) that comes close to it's ride, stability, and stiffness. I don't care about the 30 lbs it weighs. When I first started ridng back in the 70's I had a Schwinn Continental while my best friend had a Super Sport. I finally one-upped him. The Sports Tourer was the top-of-the-line, filet brazed Schwinn. I look down and see the Schwinn logo and 30 years of age slips away. Schwinn--for the young at heart.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

A mid '70s Motobecane Grand Jubilee fixed gear conversion. It has fenders, so it gets a ton of use for 6-8 months of the year in Seattle. Some 531 tubes and a B-17. Really nice ride. Oh, and the saddle costs almost as much as the rest of the bike. Oh, and the saddle didn't cost too much.


----------



## itsame (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a '68 Urago that I bought new. It has repainted but retains the original Neuvo Record epuiptment with Cinelli stem and 65 bars and Unica Nitor saddle. Although I don't ride this every day I do take it out often putting a couple hundred miles a year on it.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

venus said:


> Tell me about the oldest road bike you have & what makes it worth keeping. At a local bike shop I bought a magnificent pearl white Torpado Super Strada made in Italy that is a work of art w/ tooled lugs smartly painted & Campy Record all round. I think it is mid 80s but can't find much info. What’s in your garage?


1976 Keith Lippy custom road bike. 68cm R531 frame. Found the frame on eBay for $52. Resto-modded it with a combination of XT, 105 and NOS parts. It's got a cheesy rattlecan, backyard paint job, but a retrogrouch buddy is making some reproduction Lippy decals. Once I get those, I'll send it out for proper paint.

- FBB


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

Early to mid-'80s Trek 620 tourer converted to singlespeed. It's light, comfortable, nimble and fun to ride, plus it's lugged steel--my main bike for years, and when I replaced it, it wasn't worth selling. I converted to SS with a BMX freewheel and a $1 spacer, about 14 bucks total.
BTW, I envy the poster with the '70s Motobecane Gran Jubilee. I had one of those for about 10 years until I destroyed it in a massive crash. Did my first century as well as a lot of other milestones on it. It's still on my top 3 list.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

venus said:


> Tell me about the oldest road bike you have & what makes it worth keeping. At a local bike shop I bought a magnificent pearl white Torpado Super Strada made in Italy that is a work of art w/ tooled lugs smartly painted & Campy Record all round. I think it is mid 80s but can't find much info. What’s in your garage?


Mid-80s Torelli Corsa Strada. One of their lower-end models for the time, but still a very nice riding steel frame. Mainly my trainer bike now, and has been slated for a SS/fixie conversion for going on two years now. I'll get around to it one of these days.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*1978 Viscount Sebring*

Bought it right before I started college, took it with me and found out that riding a bike on campus was kinda impractical as everyone walked to class unless you lived fairly far off campus. Probably has less than 500 miles on the frame, it sat a long time. It was not a super expensive bike for the time, but it had features that I felt were a must; lugged steel, DT shifters, center pull brakes, relatively light weight for it's time. Rides like a caddy, soaking up bumps etc. Even though the paint was in fairly good condition i had it powdercoated a few years ago and painted the head and seat tube vanilla and the PC is orange. Lined the lugs with gold paint. Did some decal stripping found at a hobby store. 

The bike has undergone some upgrades, I recently put on a used Ultegra triple drivetrain and NOS Shimano 600 brake levers, a Brooks saddle and fluted micro adjust post. Plan is to outfit it with new hammered Honjo fenders, a rack and pannier type leather saddle bags and use it as a tourer/commuter bike.

Further history of this bike was I used it as a stationary trainer after index shifting came on the market, then I gave it away to a charity. I found out about a year later that the charity had no use for the bike so I went and rescued it and that was when the restoration bug got me and I started a full restoration to far better than original. Obtained a set of 32h 27" Wolber Alpine rims from a guy in Scotland (very rare find) and laced them to a set of 600 hubs I had, it now has a great wheelset. I guess the reason I keep it is that it probably has little value to even fewer people but i like the way it fits and rides. I would never get out of it what I put into it money wise and it's condition is next to new for a bike that old. I still have alot of miles to ride that old lug.


----------



## Mahatma Kane (Oct 25, 2005)

1976 Harry Quinn. I ordered it direct from Liverpool. The total cost was $121 for frame and fork including the customs duty I had to pay when I picked it up at LAX.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

1975 Raleigh Super Course MK II. I bought it new, rode it through my college years and for a few years after. It hung in the garage since then till 2 years ago. Got it down and overhauled it. I don't ride it a lot because I really like index shifting. But every time I get on it I realize what a sweet ride it is.


----------



## Bill Mendell (May 20, 2006)

*Don't know*

In 1972, I bought a used true 10-speed Falcon at Bicycleville at Pico and Lincoln in Santa Monica for $80. Someone had brought the bike to the shoppe for refurbishing and a new paint job. So, how often does a bicycle need painting? That's the only clue as to its age. The person had left a $135 deposit (in 1972 dollars); he never returned. The owner of Bicycleville told me it was mine for $80. That's 34 years ago. I had it repainted in 1985 in Rockville, MD. So, if it needs painting every 13 years, subtract 13 years from 1972, and maybe the bike is from the 1961 vintage. It is like a fine wine. Thousands and thousands of miles later in Canada, USA, and Mexico and a shattered hip from a bicycle vs. bicycle crash and a tracheotomy from a bicycle vs. car door spectacular, it is every bit as much of me as a member of my family is. It's my Palm Springs ride. I have a 1990 Cannondale R2000 for my Los Angeles wheels. I have 9,500 miles on the Cannondale and counting. I have no idea the miles on the Falcon. In the early days, 
I didn't "keep score."


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

My "oldest" sounds pathetically inexperienced next to these others--I have a late '80s Bianchi Eros, one of the early Taiwan-made Superset bikes. I wouldn't use it for go-fast rides, but it's a plush all-day rig in fine mechanical shape, although the cosmetics are getting shabby. It's going to be the next big project, getting torn down to the frame, paint stripped (except for the lugs), repainted with the tubes contrasting with the lugs, and then rebuilt with a moustache bar, either barcons or d/t shifters, a dynamo hub and lighting system and various oddments.


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

A 1970's era Puch. It is a tank, indestructible, never upgraded. The former owners of the house I bought left it in the barn. It is what got me started in road biking after having torn my achilles tendon. I continued riding it for about 5 years before upgrading to a new Trek last year. The Puch had 10 speeds, of which maybe I could actually shift to 7 of them, with the original derailleurs (LBS said he couldn't adjust it anymore because the springs were shot). It did not have any cam locks on it, all hex bolts, and it had a kickstand. The friction levers were on the center post, so when I stood up, my knee could hit the levers and chage gears on me. 

So this baby not only ws in my garage, it WAS my main bike until last year. I can't part with it, it is such an archaeological piece.


----------



## supercorsa (Apr 23, 2002)

mid 70's bertin c39, my dad's bike for years. 

a full-on race bike, he commuted on it for years until he crashed it mid-winter and totalled both the bike and his shoulder. he had surgery, i ended up with a pile of parts in trade for one of my old mountain bikes. as i tore that baby down i was amazed, he was well on the way to riding that sucker into the ground, it was pretty much completely trashed. and his wreck was so violent he bent almost every tube on that frame. the steerer was about the only straight piece left. my buddy has a frame table, we spent an entire afternoon massaging that frame back into shape, tube by tube. then he did braze-ons; tt cable guides, shifter bosses, pump peg, new lowered rear brake arch. the frame had a campagnolo clamp-on bb cable guide, if you've got one of those you're morally obligated to flaunt it, so it's still got that. sent it up to spectrum powder works in c. springs for a gorgeous molteni orange paint job, then built it back up with the most eclectic mix of parts imaginable. campagnolo, zeus, mavic, suntour, shimano, cinelli, SR, sachs, stronglight, regina, selle italia, kool-stop, ritchey, continental.

it's my daily driver, unless it looks like rain, in which case i haul out my cross-check, which wears full fenders year 'round for just this application. the bertin gets ridden about 150 days a year, every year. a solid machine, yet very fast and lots of fun.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*1975 Gios Torino*

I bought it direct from the importer, Cortina Cycles, and picked it up from their NYC West Side operation, driving down from Boston. Probably has about 75k miles on it now. One of the earlier bikes to have a 126mm rear triangle and clearances requiring short reach brakes. Repainted by CycleArts in 1985 and due for a complete resto at some point. I had in storage for 6 years when living in London, rode it a bit upon returning to the States but it's now back again in storage after moving to China. Well, at some point I will get it restored. I have all the Campag Nuovo Record stuff including short reach caplipers with block lettering and flat QR's along with panto'd Gios chain ring and seat post. The stem, well, I'm still looking.

The last picture is from the factory promotional sheet which I donated to Classic Rendesvous who cleaned up the creases for their site.


----------



## Bill Mendell (May 20, 2006)

*addendum to "Don't Know"*



Bill Mendell said:


> In 1972, I bought a used true 10-speed Falcon at Bicycleville at Pico and Lincoln in Santa Monica for $80. Someone had brought the bike to the shoppe for refurbishing and a new paint job. So, how often does a bicycle need painting? That's the only clue as to its age. The person had left a $135 deposit (in 1972 dollars); he never returned. The owner of Bicycleville told me it was mine for $80. That's 34 years ago. I had it repainted in 1985 in Rockville, MD. So, if it needs painting every 13 years, subtract 13 years from 1972, and maybe the bike is from the 1961 vintage. It is like a fine wine. Thousands and thousands of miles later in Canada, USA, and Mexico and a shattered hip from a bicycle vs. bicycle crash and a tracheotomy from a bicycle vs. car door spectacular, it is every bit as much of me as a member of my family is. It's my Palm Springs ride. I have a 1990 Cannondale R2000 for my Los Angeles wheels. I have 9,500 miles on the Cannondale and counting. I have no idea the miles on the Falcon. In the early days,
> I didn't "keep score."


I may have to disqualify myself. I do not keep any of my bicycles in the garage. The Falcon is at the foot of the bed in the master bedroom in Palm Springs; it would like to get in bed with me; but, Alpha and Bravo, my two cats, have territorial rights; and my Cannondale (and my wife's Trek 2300) hang from the wall (took down the Russells and the Remingtons), as pieces of art, in the living room in Los Angeles when we are not riding them. However, my wife's Centurion is hanging from the wall in the garage in 
Palm Springs--I think that's the last place I saw her, also (hanging from the wall). 
I met her on the bikepath on Memorial Day week-end.
She could out ride me. Or maybe it was just my view from behind?


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*1968 peugeot*

never ride it - but did a lot when i got it
i just loved it so much that i took up cycling for life

a U08


----------



## UFO™ (Mar 12, 2006)

A 1983 Trek 620 that I bought new. It still gets the most miles as I use it for my commuter and touring bike. Finding parts is getting to be an issue though.


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

Early 70's Chiorda I keep in Mother's garage which I use to cruise or run errands in the old neighborhood, and I continue to daydream about converting it to fixie/singlespeed, since it is currently a five speed with the single chainring. I'll be riding my mid 80's Schwinn Letour Luxe over there today to cut her grass. The Schwinn is the oldest in my garage if you don't count the three speed. I tend to form these attachments and can't let go.


----------



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

~1970 Gitane Tour de France. Just picked it up out of the trash in my neighborhood. I like that it's almost exactly twice my age. The stock Simplex drivetrain was upgraded to Campy Gran Sport and other than some dirt is in good shape. I'm thinking of stripping it and getting someone I know who does cars to repaint it. It's currently broken down in my basement while I clean it and ponder what to do with it, but I can't wait to finish it up and get to ride it around, looks like a blast.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

*These two are the oldest*

followed fairly closely by my Dave Moulton,

The Claud Butler is all 531, rebuilt with a mix of Nuovo and Super Record, and Chrome lugs and fork ends and stays ....

How could I not keep something like this? It rides nice too. It is mid to late '60's.

The Geoffrey Butler is early '70's, restored last year. Nuovo Record and a Brooks Team Pro about to go on.

Rides like a dream.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

The oldest is a Bike boom bike with Mafac Racer brakes and a brushed on paint job awaiting Stripping.

Of the bikes being ridden the oldest is my dads 1984-1985 Ross Signiture 290S that can be seen in a link on the Ross thread on Retro/classic forum. 

Following that is a 1987 Schwinn Prolouge, Tange Prestige Tubing, Dura Ace 7403 Rear mech, shifters and wheels with the rest being 105.

Then is my dads 1992 pearl Bridgestone XO-1, stock except for a B-17 special, and hemped and shelacked cotton bar tape.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

A 1972 yellow Motobecane mixte, my mom's high school graduation present.

A red Peugeot bought in 1973 by my dad who says it was high-end back in the day. He picked it up when he moved back to the states to replace his previous bike (never was a cyclist but was always intrigued by the sport. He still tells stories about the first time he saw Merckx on television during the Tour when he was stationed in France.

I found a schwinn varsity that was being thrown out, looks to be late 70s gonna be a fixed project.


----------



## ribaldmanikin (May 17, 2006)

The oldest road bike in my garage would be an 81 Apollo Prestige. The oldest bike though, is a 1948 CCM Cruiser.


----------



## hoodoo40 (Oct 18, 2005)

My Motobecane Grand Touring which I bought new in 1984. My only road bike. Currently using it for commuting to work, a 15 1/2 mile ride. Still works great. Have replaced derailers, seat, cables, spokes, bearings, crankshaft, pedals (now have Crank Brothers Egg Beaters), and a few other pieces.


----------



## mateoway (Oct 14, 2005)

*1986*

Schwinn world sport.My mail man bought it in 1986 road it twice and it hung in his garage ever since a year ago I gave him fifty bucks for it gave it an over haul and have put 5 or 6 hundred miles on it .made a great commuter.


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

venus said:


> Tell me about the oldest road bike you have & what makes it worth keeping. ?


A really nice 1963 Raleigh 3 spd Sports. Great around town bike.

A late 60's MBK road turned fixie. Gorgeous long point lugs.

1973 Schwinn Paramount tandem. Black beauty.

Worth keeping? Genuine wall art- minus the wall. I ride the first two; but the tandem I need to find a hot mistress for the rear.


----------



## oldbikes (Jul 7, 2003)

*about 1977 Raleigh "Record Ace" I found at a garage sale*

previous owner had switched to mountain bikes,his loss my gain! all original with bar end shifters, like new,$50.00 bucks and he hated to part with it!! we pumped up the tires and I rode off ..best bike deal ever..I still love riding it occaisionaly but also just love looking at it!


----------



## oldbikes (Jul 7, 2003)

*about 1977 Raleigh "Record Ace" I found at a garage sale*

previous owner had switched to mountain bikes,his loss my gain! all original with bar end shifters, like new,$50.00 bucks and he hated to part with it!! we pumped up the tires and I rode off ..best bike deal ever..I still love riding it occaisionaly but also just love looking at it!
and I bought it about 10 years ago


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

*Late '80s Schwinn LeTour*

I bought the Schwinn LeTour in the late 1980s. It was my first "nice" bike. I think it cost $250.00 or so, an outrageous amount of money for a bike seeing as I had never owned anything better than the AMF I used to ride to school on. It was marketed as a "Sport-Touring" or "Fast Touring" bike. A sort of mix of a racing bike and a touring bike. I used it for everything from Centuries to racing Triathlons to RAGBRAI. I still use it today as a commuter. Those 27 x 1 1/4 tires make for a comfortable ride and where can you find a bike with a pump peg anymore? The bike has rack eyelets also. Even though I bought a Cannondale R500 in 1995, I still ride this bike more. With two kids, commuting to work is about the only time I have to ride anymore.

BTW, that AMF is still hanging in my parents garage. Does that count? They also have a three speed bike that belonged to my Mom hanging there that I know is even older. Not sure of the make, but this thread is making me curious.


----------



## azcycle (Jan 24, 2006)

Mid 80's Cannondale Criterium... it has been my ONLY road bike for the last 4 years. I'm currently building a cheapy steel framed commuter using most of the parts from the Cannondale. Anyone want 20-year old aluminum Cannondale frame? LOL


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Mid-'80s Trek tourer converted to SS*

Still had my early '70s college Peugeot until a couple of years ago, when I realized I hadn't ridden it in years and gave it away. 
The Trek still gets a lot of use, though. It's a Tioga, a decent tourer from the early or mid-'80s, I bought it used, and it was my main bike for five or six years. When I got a new roadie, I hybridized the Trek (flat bars, bigger tires) and rode it on fire trails and around town for another few years. Then I got an Atlantis, and the Trek sat for quite awhile. Road bikes were drugs on the market here at that time--I couldn't get even $100 for it, and I wasn't willing to sell it for less. Finally I took off everything but the middle chainring, spun on a BMX freewheel and I've been riding it as a singlespeed for about three years. It fits, it's lively, it's pretty light with all the shifters etc. stripped off it, and I can maintain it with a garden hose and a bottle of ProLink. It's probably my second-favorite bike behind the Atlantis.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

The garage is for keeping all my crap in not my bike.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

My oldest is a 1997 Colnago Master Light. I have an early 90s one on the way.

I'd like to build something from way back when...just gotta find the right frame.


----------



## Sam Adams (Feb 23, 2006)

*Oldest Bike*

1989 Peugeot Bordeaux ($350 new), I use it in my trainer.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*early 80's Merckx Corsa*

soon to be refinished in Faema Livery
All Super Record but the seatpost and pedals (Nuovo Record)
has a nice white regal saddle now


----------



## _rt_ (Jun 12, 2002)

*30 yrs old...*



venus said:


> Tell me about the oldest road bike you have & what makes it worth keeping. At a local bike shop I bought a magnificent pearl white Torpado Super Strada made in Italy that is a work of art w/ tooled lugs smartly painted & Campy Record all round. I think it is mid 80s but can't find much info. What’s in your garage?


don't have a garage but i do have a restored 1976 Motobecane Nomad in my bedroom (36 cm frame that i rode when i was about 10 yrs old) and a 1981 Urago in my attic waiting to be restored.

rt

before...








i'm 5'1" to give you some perspective

after...


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Peugeot PX10*

My first "Nice expensive ride". Cost me 250.00 back in 75. It's been repainted and serves as a fixie right now. My plan is to restore it to its former French Glory one day. Why have I held on to it for so long? Maybe it reminds me of my youth and the halcyon days associated with it.


----------



## TCN (Sep 5, 2002)

*Grandis*

Circa 1987.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

I have, in basket-case form, a c. 1973 Sutton, a bicycle of Japanese origin, which I've hung onto for all these years because it came equipped with the first generation of Dura-Ace components.

The frame and fork are probably beyond saving, alas, and lately I've been thinking that I need to find a suitable frameset from the same era and get that gruppo back on the road. The bike probably had less than 500 miles on it when I took it apart (long story).


----------



## Crithater (Sep 27, 2005)

1980 Masi Gran Criterium.......it is still the nicest riding bike that I own and I ride it often.......My 2005 full carbon giant is a nice bike but it just doesn't have the same feel of my Masi.....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Crit hater*

what's the serial # on that Masi.I have some info on them if ya need it.


----------



## Crithater (Sep 27, 2005)

B 80 23......MC 60......So it is a California Masi.....any info would be great.......


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

venus said:


> What’s in your garage?


Currently the oldest is a 1963 Raleigh Sports. 3 speed Sturmey Archer. It rides great, has fenders, a chain guard and is comfy too.


----------



## Spoke Wrench (Aug 20, 2001)

I have a Raleigh Technium mountain bike from the late 80's or so. Actually, I stole the bike from my daughter. The thing that makes it worth keeping is that I rebuilt it into a 700c fixed gear bike.


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

I've got a mid-80s Dave Scott Ironman Centurion, which makes the bike about the same age as I am. It's beautiful, rides well. First steel frame I've ever ridden, and it probably won't be the last.


----------



## doc68 (Dec 15, 2001)

I have a 1970 Raleigh Gran Prix. I bought it from a small shop Renneys in Rochester ny. It came with a Brooks saddle, center pull brakes and a simplex drive train.


----------



## slapdogs (Jan 2, 2003)

*1965 RaleighSport*

I have a 1965 Raleigh Sport made in England. It has all the original parts on it, even the seat.

In those days, this was a road bike, a 3 speed Strumey Archer, wow talk about speed!!!!

Still have it in the Garage along with a 1953 Columbia coster brake bike with Balloon tires!!! 
Of course,my off road bike is a 1991 Cannondale SE1000, first year for dual Suspension for them.

Eacxh of them still ride well, and it is amazing the comments I get when I take the SE1000, in the woods and light trails. It still is a cool looking Rig!!!!!! I tried to upload a photo fo the Se. not sure if it took.

Fun tread, thanks, Slapdogs!!!!!


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

*1987 Tommaso Cromor*

i bought the frame in 1987.. it's got a mix of DA 7 speed and Chorus on it. it's fine for taking on dates or to the pubs, it doesn't get much of a workout other than that.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

found an abandoned peugoet u06 '81


----------



## cyclist_ca (Jul 11, 2005)

97 Lightspeed Classic  It's my rain bike.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

1989 Specialized Sirrus. the bike I bought when I first got into cycling. now my winter/rain bike.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

venus said:


> What’s in your garage?


In my garage? None.

Oldest:
03 Iron Horse hardtail... carbon bits, XT... used for racing

Next oldest:
06 Jamis Trilogy TT bike (it was the one purchased most recently...)

Newest:
07 Felt F2 (DA, etc etc) road bike-- purchased before the Trilogy, so you could argue it is "older"

I update my stable often... heh.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (Dec 15, 2005)

azcycle said:


> Mid 80's Cannondale Criterium... it has been my ONLY road bike for the last 4 years. I'm currently building a cheapy steel framed commuter using most of the parts from the Cannondale. Anyone want 20-year old aluminum Cannondale frame? LOL


 Are you serious about the frame. I will take it.

Let's talk [email protected]

:thumbsup:


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

My early 70's Doniselli I picked up for $20 this last weekend.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Well-used Schwinn LeTour III. Red w/ the white blocky Schwinn decals. Paint is rough at best, lots of chips. Frame is your basic 70's cro-mo with ugly thick lugs. Stamped rear droputs. In other words, nothing special. Except, getting into riding back in the day, I always wanted one. 

Right now it sits bar f&f in the corner of the garage, eventually to be an SS/fixie/rainbike.


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Add me to the Gios collection - a 1979 Gios with full Campy Super Record. I was out on it the other day, while my new ride was being worked on by a friend. A true classic!


----------



## 190 (Nov 22, 2006)

a few...
<p>
1956 Daimler Roadster
<p>
<img src="https://briandelucia.com/bikes/projects/Daimler/daimlerafter01.jpg"<p>
1968 Columbia<p>
<img src="https://briandelucia.com/bikes/in%20use%202/bigmac.jpg"<p>
1970 Raleigh International<p>
<img src="https://briandelucia.com/bikes/in%20use%202/RaleighInternational/Raleigh.jpg"<p>


----------



## Mattbikeboy (Feb 18, 2004)

Nothing really cool or exciting.

• 1983 Schwinn Continental -- don't know what to do with it.
• 1994 Univega Alpina mountain bike -- my wife's mountain bike.
• 1995 Mantis Profloater --my back-up mountain bike.


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

Think I can trumph everyone here with this baby:

Mid 1940's Auto Moto Champion du Monde with original leather seat


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

JP said:


> A mid '70s Motobecane Grand Jubilee fixed gear conversion. It has fenders, so it gets a ton of use for 6-8 months of the year in Seattle. Some 531 tubes and a B-17. Really nice ride. Oh, and the saddle costs almost as much as the rest of the bike. Oh, and the saddle didn't cost too much.


 I just picked up a 70's Motobecane from a guy at work. He had it set up as a touring rig. I'm going to convert it to a fixie. He set it up with fenders which will be nice. All I need is some cranks and time to put it together.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

An early 80's Gitane Gran Sport bought off e-bay for $5. Converted to a fixie.


----------



## sam.g (Sep 27, 2005)

Last year I converted my '72 Motobecane Mirage into a single speed commuter with fenders, rack, lights and a brooks. The SS conversion cost more than the entire bike did new and it still weighs close to 30 lbs.

Sam in Cincy


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

1977 Raleigh Competition GS... Campy components...gentlemanly good-looks...chromed rear triangle...

It's too beautiful to part with or part out!


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

1986 Schwinn Paramount made by Waterford I think-great all round bike. To be honest it's in my son's garage and ownes it by adverse possess by now.

1989 Tesch 101-designed for crits. High bb, short wheel base, steep angles, very stiff and not light. Not a century bike but flys through corners at reckless speed  It has almost as much finger nail posish on it as paint. 
Tesch only built 500-550 of these.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

Lone Gunman said:


> Bought it right before I started college, took it with me and found out that riding a bike on campus was kinda impractical as everyone walked to class unless you lived fairly far off campus. Probably has less than 500 miles on the frame, it sat a long time. It was not a super expensive bike for the time, but it had features that I felt were a must; lugged steel, DT shifters, center pull brakes, relatively light weight for it's time. Rides like a caddy, soaking up bumps etc. Even though the paint was in fairly good condition i had it powdercoated a few years ago and painted the head and seat tube vanilla and the PC is orange. Lined the lugs with gold paint. Did some decal stripping found at a hobby store.
> 
> The bike has undergone some upgrades, I recently put on a used Ultegra triple drivetrain and NOS Shimano 600 brake levers, a Brooks saddle and fluted micro adjust post. Plan is to outfit it with new hammered Honjo fenders, a rack and pannier type leather saddle bags and use it as a tourer/commuter bike.
> 
> Further history of this bike was I used it as a stationary trainer after index shifting came on the market, then I gave it away to a charity. I found out about a year later that the charity had no use for the bike so I went and rescued it and that was when the restoration bug got me and I started a full restoration to far better than original. Obtained a set of 32h 27" Wolber Alpine rims from a guy in Scotland (very rare find) and laced them to a set of 600 hubs I had, it now has a great wheelset. I guess the reason I keep it is that it probably has little value to even fewer people but i like the way it fits and rides. I would never get out of it what I put into it money wise and it's condition is next to new for a bike that old. I still have alot of miles to ride that old lug.


You need to do a search on that bike, The Lamberts and some Viscounts had collapsomatic forks that failed with no warning. If it is a steel fork and crown it is probably ok.


----------



## abqhudson (Sep 8, 2004)

*1983/83 Centurion Pro Tour 15*

Only because no one wants to buy it, I have a "looks new" 1983/84 Centurion Protour15. It just sits.

Jim


----------



## Anthonyv (Apr 23, 2007)

MY Reynolds 531 custom frame 25.5inch built in 1976
Dura ace Chainset, Suntour cyclone Deraileurs, Galli Brakes, Cinelli Bars, TTT Headstem, Campag Headset, Zeus HF Hubs, with Mavic Rims. 

Retro? Nope.. it is as comfortable as the day I raced it, but I msut say my C50 is jsut so much more responsive...


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

1977 Schwinn Le Tour II. My current avatar is from a sticker on that 32 lbs. monster. What makes it worth keeping? The memories, the lugged steel frame and steel rims, the gumwall tires, the impossibly red paint, and that even though everything about a new bike is better than it, it's still a blast to ride. When I'm on my Specialized or Jamis few people look. When I'm on the Schwinn I invariably get at least one comment, and it's always positive.

Of course what I'd really like is an all chrome Paramount of that era...


----------



## John_JCB (May 3, 2007)

I have a 69 Columbia bike hanging in the garage. Cables coverings are brittle and it has not been ridden in many years. I rode it all over Seattle in the late 60's early 70's while I attended the University of Washington and later in the Mojave desert where I worked for 9 years after graduating.

I have no idea why it still hangs there. It even still has the old generator and light.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

The oldest bike in my garage isn't all that old. It's a 1996 Serotta CSi. It's still around because it's still a great bike. Really, it could work very well as a one and only road bike still, but I converted it into a fixed gear bike a while back (something a little lighter and newer is doing duty as the go-fast bike).


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

venus said:


> Tell me about the oldest road bike you have & what makes it worth keeping. At a local bike shop I bought a magnificent pearl white Torpado Super Strada made in Italy that is a work of art w/ tooled lugs smartly painted & Campy Record all round. I think it is mid 80s but can't find much info. What’s in your garage?


1989 Schwinn Paramount.

Steel frame. 1st Expensive bike. Backup bike-had a refitting and now have a more upright riding position.. Sentimental - may restore to original and put modern groupo and new wheels. Not a good monetary decision. I am seriously considering selling it.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

An RB1 from the Bridgestone folks, Red with White decals. It has been reborn as a Townie / Fixie and I am unsure of the year it was made, would anyone happen to know???
Thanks.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Crashed the Motobecane--can I count the singlespeed?*

I kept my college bike, an early '70s Peugeot, until about three years ago when I donated it for a fund-raiser. My early '80s Motobecane was one of my all-time favorites until I folded it up in a bad crash. If I can count my singlespeed, oldest now is an '84 Trek touring bike I converted a few years ago. Otherwise, I'm practically modern: A 4-year-old Atlantis and a Rambouillet of uncertain vintage, bought used. But my wife has a Bridgestone so old it's got six-speed downtube shifters


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

1975-ish Proteus Track bike converted to road fixie use. It was a trade-in in the mid-eighties when I worked at Proteus. Still a lot of fun to ride and not even really out of date.


----------



## cratz2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Oldest bike I currently own is a 1968 Schwinn Continental. And it's fully road worthy, other than the front brake. I just took it for a 12 mile ride last week.

I bought it to build up as a single speed but decided that it was just to God awful heavy and will leave it as is... and probably resell it. Still, kinda cool piece of history. I'm 99% sure it's the oldest bike I've ever owned. I've owned two older Rosses, but I think the older one was from the early 70s.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

My oldest is a '73 Schwinn Sports Tourer:
- Schwinn Sports Tourer Restoration

I really like the hand brazed fillets on the frame:









I recall when I had the frame stripped of paint that those brass fillets were all perfectly shaped. In fact I rode the bike unpainted for a few years. It was stored indoors and I wiped it down with oil periodically.

And the frame does not have a serial number. It was replaced (for free) under warranty around '74 and I suspect Schwinn did not stamp a number on the replacement frames. So now, only the fork is original to the bike. 

Also have an early '80s Raleigh Competition that is still ridden weekly.


----------



## gr8blues (Nov 20, 2009)

1969 Gitane TDF, bought it used and rode it all over the west. But far prefer my mid 80's 753 Bob Jackson.


----------



## Lawrpel (Dec 21, 2011)

Until recently I had an early '70's vintage Peugeot PX10 that I bought when it was nearly new for @ $150. But no one seemed to be interested in my 40 year old bike and it seemed so obsolete that I sent it to the dumpster. Now I'm sorry.


----------



## nick.m.rose (Dec 5, 2011)

1973 close-coupled Schwinn Sprint. It's a tank.


----------



## Montobo (Sep 6, 2012)

1967 Peugeot PX-10 that I bought for $100 ("new" but I think it was more like "mint condition") in June 1967. Back then Peugeots were hard to find and if you found one, there was not a choice in size. Heck, back then, "nobody" rode real bicycles (other than Schwinn Continental and 3 speed Raleigh). But, there were some exceptions to that statement, and there were some real races, and helmets were strips of leather worn only during races (required). In the long run, the Peugeot turned out to be a bit small, but I rode it a lot then, and still have it. Upgraded the derailleurs to Campy Nuovo Record, and got it re-painted.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

A 1982 Trek 614 now converted to a SS road bike.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 6, 2010)

1958 Schwinn Jaguar


----------



## Stepan (Feb 7, 2003)

*65 Gran Sport*

1965 Raleigh Gran Sport, everything original except tires.
Even the bar tape is original.
and me too....I am the original owner


----------



## Montobo (Sep 6, 2012)

That's great. It's 1st cousin to the PX-10, even with the Stronglight crank and chromed stays and fork, Normandy hubs, Simplex derailleurs. I am glad to know too that there is another original owner. How is the chrome holding up? 

regards from a Peugeot PX-10 original owner.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

While not nearly as old as some of yours, my wife has a 1997 custom Serotta and I've a 1997 Colnago MasterXLight. The Serotta doesn't get ridden much. And the Colnago not at all. It met an untimely demise in a collision with an automobile in 2010.


----------



## Montobo (Sep 6, 2012)

I was trying to respond to the '65 Raleigh Gran Sport (wherever that went)


*******************
1965 Raleigh Gran Sport, everything original except tires.
Even the bar tape is original.
and me too....I am the original owner
******************


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

1983 Olmo w full campy record and factory Olmo engraving. All Original except sew ups.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

jd3 said:


> 1975 Raleigh Super Course MK II. I bought it new, rode it through my college years and for a few years after. It hung in the garage since then till 2 years ago. Got it down and overhauled it. I don't ride it a lot because I really like index shifting. But every time I get on it I realize what a sweet ride it is.


Dang, I had the same bike, same year (it was brown), stolen off my porch in Ithaca in the fall of 1980. Then bought a Fuji Royale (1980) and a Fuji Del Rey, both of which I still have.


----------



## triumph3banger (Jun 13, 2012)

I've got a pair of 1953 Raleigh Sports models that my dad bought new. Not really racing bikes, but they're old! I abused the men's model when I was a teen, and it still rides fine.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Nishiki Olympic 12 - bought it new in 1985. Heavy, but still a great ride! I still put about 150 miles a month her.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

JP said:


> A mid '70s Motobecane Grand Jubilee fixed gear conversion. It has fenders, so it gets a ton of use for 6-8 months of the year in Seattle. Some 531 tubes and a B-17. Really nice ride. Oh, and the saddle costs almost as much as the rest of the bike. Oh, and the saddle didn't cost too much.


Still have the Motobecane Grand Jubilees that my wife and I bought in about 1974. Her's was a Mixte frame. The Huret Grand Jubilee deraileur is the lightest ever made and much sought after by collectors.

Bikes of that era were such crap compared to bikes today. No wonder I stopped riding for about 30 years.


----------



## bigV (Oct 22, 2012)

1983 Trek 560 19" with a set of Wheel Smith wheels. My first decent road bike. Its not in use and I should either sell the thing or clean it up and get back out on the road. My next oldest bike is a 2004 Cannondale R600 which I just replaced with a 2014 Cervelo R3.

The Cannondale is still a great bike that I use occasionally.


----------



## bigV (Oct 22, 2012)

no photos at this time but i will try and get something posted if you'd like. it would be sort of cool, i suppose, to refurbish the old think and show up for a club ride and see what sort of reactions i might get...


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

No pictures as it's still a work in progress, but I have an 83 or 84 Lotus Unique with Suntour BL on it. Was going to convert it to a single speed, but everything is in great shape. So I'm going to throw some new cables and tires on, clean everything up, and maybe try and get the lettering redone.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My 1960's Royce Union spent years in an uncle's garage and then was hauled away as junk. I traded off my early 1970's Gitane TDF to a college buddy. I can't remember what I got in trade... My 1970's Italvega Nuovo Record still resides with a rock and roll buddy. As for the oldest racing bike in my immediate possession, it's my mid-1980's Somec with Nuovo Record. The rear derailleur was replaced with a Super Record filched from my wife. And I hate to say it, the Super Record is a better piece of gear than the NR, even if it isn't nearly as pretty. About a half hour ago, I was riding the Somec through the neighborhood.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've got an early 90s Kestrel 200sc...one of the very first ever made. It was still my main bike till about 2008 with 7 speed down tube shifters and all. Now it is my carbon-fixie.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

rplace13 said:


> I've got an early 90s Kestrel 200sc...one of the very first ever made. It was still my main bike till about 2008 with 7 speed down tube shifters and all. Now it is my carbon-fixie.
> 
> View attachment 291759


Ah, cool. A picture of your early 90's Kestrel. Nice.

My point is....I'd love to see more pictures of everyone's old bike's in their stable rather than just telling us what you have.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Mine is pretty new compared to most bikes listed on this thread. I had a 70s Panasonic, but it was ruined when I was hit by a car a few years ago. My current oldest is a DeRosa Nuovo Classico that I bought new in '94. It has just under 62,000 miles on it.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Mine is pretty new compared to most bikes listed on this thread. I had a 70s Panasonic, but it was ruined when I was hit by a car a few years ago. My current oldest is a DeRosa Nuovo Classico that I bought new in '94. It has just under 62,000 miles on it.


Ok how about a picture? As the old saying goes....a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Fun to read through what everyone has. 

Me, 1969 Paris-Sport track, 1974 Schwinn track, 1975 Raleigh team pro, Panasonic DX4000 (197?), frame from a Dutch city bike from about 1950's.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

The oldest is a steel frame Centurion probably early 70s vintage. Nothing special about it really. It is not an Iron Man or one of the Cinelli made bikes. Perfect project bike. I have everything but the wheels. I am planning to make a flat bar fixie out of it for running errands.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

80's panasonic DX 2000. Nice handmade bike


----------

